# Fiorello torna con Viva RaiPlay: da lunedì 4 novembre su Rai 1



## fabri47 (1 Novembre 2019)

*Viva RaiPlay* è il nuovo show di *Rosario Fiorello* che andrà in onda principalmente in tv, su Rai 1, e poi esclusivamente sul sito e l'app di RaiPlay la settimana dopo.

Su questo nuovo progetto si sa poco ed assieme a Fiorello ci saranno Danti, il maestro Enrico Cremonesi ed i Gemelli di Guidonia. 

L'*anteprima*, andrà in onda *su Rai 1*, dal *lunedì 4 a venerdì 8 novembre*, dalle 20:30, precisamente dopo il TG1 e prima de i Soliti Ignoti di Amadeus e durerà un quarto d'ora. Dal *13 novembre*, inizierà il *programma vero e proprio*, che andrà in onda ogni mercoledì, giovedì e venerdì, sempre alla stessa ora e *solo su RaiPlay*.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Novembre 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (1 Novembre 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (1 Novembre 2019)

E con questo, Striscia la Notizia (già crollata tantissimo in ascolti) può chiudere baracca e burattini con tutta Canale 5  .


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2019)

Parte stasera!


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2019)

Manca poco...


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2019)

*Fiorello anche ai Soliti Ignoti a condurre con Amadeus.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2019)

È sempre il migliore, pochi cavoli.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2019)

*Durante la prima di Viva Raiplay, Fiorello ha punzecchiato il PD: "Battute sul PD? No, è come sparare sulla crocerossa. Quelli della croce rossa dicono "è come sparare sul PD". Inoltre, lo showman ha iniziato lo spettacolo dicendo: "Avevo detto che mi ritiravo, ma non è stato così. Sono il Matteo Renzi della Rai".*


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (4 Novembre 2019)

fiorello e' finito e bollito da 20 anni.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E con questo, Striscia la Notizia (già crollata tantissimo in ascolti) può chiudere baracca e burattini con tutta Canale 5  .



se lo meritano,sperano di fare una tv d'inchiesta ma fanno ridere i polli


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2019)

*Botto di ascolti alla prima: 6 milioni e mezzo e più del 25% di share. Nonostante la breve durata (solo 20 minuti) e la fascia oraria, al momento è la trasmissione più vista in questa stagione.

Botto anche per Amadeus ed il suo Soliti Ignoti, con Fiorello presente nei primi minuti, che realizza il record di 6.365.000 spettatori ed il 23% di share surclassando Striscia la Notizia ferma a meno di 4 milioni e mezzo e 16%.*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2019)

*Da stasera ed ogni mercoledì, giovedì e venerdì, solo su Raiplay alle 20:30.*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E con questo, Striscia la Notizia (già crollata tantissimo in ascolti) può chiudere baracca e burattini con tutta Canale 5  .



Anche le veline sono degradate rispetto alle Canalis, Nargi o Palmas del passato. Tutto da buttare.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Novembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche le veline sono degradate rispetto alle Canalis, Nargi o Palmas del passato. Tutto da buttare.


Si, ma anche a mediaticità di inchieste, penso che Le Iene abbia superato nettamente Striscia. Poi Greggio e Iacchetti, non che prima erano delle cime, sono veramente alle cozze, molto meglio Ficarra e Picone.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Novembre 2019)

A ma è fatto tipo " e poi c'è cattelan " non avevo capito.


----------



## Route66 (25 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Curiosità in parte O.T. .... ma il ns Mancio nazionale non avrà leggermente esagerato con il botox?


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A ma è fatto tipo " e poi c'è cattelan " non avevo capito.


No, è uno one man show tipico di Fiorello, poi durante il programma fa varie rubriche come questa.

Qui si è ispirato a Cattelan, ma EPCFCFINT, sta per "E poi c'è Fiorello che fa il nuovo Toffanin".


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No, è uno one man show tipico di Fiorello, poi durante il programma fa varie rubriche come questa.
> 
> Qui si è ispirato a Cattelan, ma EPCFCFINT, sta per "E poi c'è Fiorello che fa il nuovo Toffanin".



Ho dovuto googolare Toffanin per capire chi fosse  

Questo denota quanto io segua le porcherie di Mediaset.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Novembre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho dovuto googolare Toffanin per capire chi fosse
> 
> Questo denota quanto io segua le porcherie di Mediaset.


Si, alla fine di Toffanin quella rubrica non ha nulla, si ispira a Cattelan, che a sua volta si ispira a Fallon, però ha messo lei nel titolo perchè probabilmente al grande pubblico è un nome più popolare rispetto a Cattelan. C'è da dire che un talk all'americana con Fiorello, manderebbe a casa Fazio, Cattelan e compagnia. I segmenti con Vespa e Mancini (e probabilmente ce ne saranno anche degli altri) sono fortissimi.


----------

